# Rights as a 457 Visa Employer!



## Orangencocktail (Sep 28, 2014)

So much is being written about the rights of 457 Visa holders but what about the employers. Not every employer is rich and can juggle an employee.

I am a sole trader thinking of sponsoring my work and travel contractor. He is a great worker, honest and very good in what he is doing so I would be happy to keep him.

However as mentioned I am a sole trader, a cabinet maker. I usually have work for 3-5 days a week. So in 3 months lets say 6 weeks I have work for every day. The other 6 weeks he has off 1-2 days a week. I can reach out for more work and yet I cant count on getting more and therefor would like to know if there is a way I can cover myself. Can I sponsor on 3 month contracts or is there a minimum time. What can I have as a legal agreement to cover the days I dont have work. Or will I have to pay him no matter what. Can I ask him to take days of on the days we dont have enough work or would I have to pay him on days we have no work and have him take leave whenever he wants to.

So far we are having a good relationship. As mentioned I would like to sponsor him but I cant take all the risk on my shoulders. I understand there is a minimum wage I have to pay him and as a cabinet maker I also understand the minimum would be 54000 Dollars a year. So I know the basics, I have read the immigration website, I have been in contact with an immigration lawyer.

This is really about how a contract can be written up. What can I cover in this contract and what not.


----------

